# Happy to have found this amazing group



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello everyone, sorry for breaking the rule and posting elsewhere before I posted here, I got a little excited, lol. Anyway, I've restarted my colony about a year ago and I have far to go but I hope to someday have mice that I would be proud to show. I've got about 20 mice right now, mostly does and I've already posted my newest litter before hand, sorry for being a bad girl 

Thank you for all your knowledge!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Please stick around!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome! This forum is the best out there.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

lizashley said:


> This forum is the best out there.


Agreed!!

Welcome  Glad to see you've made yourself at home


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 nice to 'meet' you.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to our forum


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello !

Have fun with us


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I've been reading alot of your posts on this forum for about 4 months now and finally spent the time to figure out what happened to my initial sign up attempt. Yeah!!!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

> Thank you everyone! I've been reading alot of your posts on this forum for about 4 months now and finally spent the time to figure out what happened to my initial sign up attempt. Yeah!!!


Hmm, you might want to message an admin about that so that you don't get in trouble (you're only allowed to have one account, whether it be by email address of IP, I'm not sure). Just a thought, I wouldn't want you to get in trouble.  And welcome, again!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

No worries, I did the "request password" process and received a notice stating that my account was still inactive cause I never clicked the link that they send you in the email to verify your account. Clicked the link and we're all good now!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh good! :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't know how i missed saying "hello!" but :welcome to the forum!!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello! im a newbie too!


----------

